# Buggy Frame



## gcarter85 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm wanting to build a buggy frame around a VR6 engine and 914 trans, I can get my hands on aluminium at wholesale costs from a guy I bought some jeep parts from, What would be the size thickness and diameter to use. 

Respectfully.


----------



## offroader944s (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're refering to tubing diameter and thickness, I would give serious thought to building a dune buggy 
frame using aluminum. Especially if it is your first attempt at frame fabrication. Everybody building frames 
is using steel - for good reason. Think about all the brackets, tabs and accessories that mount to the frame. 
They will ALL have to be aluminum if you're gonna weld them to the frame!

Good luck!


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

Roger what he said.


----------

